# Dangerous Dogs TV Program Clip



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Just saw this clip from Thursday's program.

ITV&#039;s Dangerous Dogs video: Watch dehyrdated Akita rescued by dog wardens in Birmingham - Mirror Online


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That poor dog, I don't see aggression, just terror & extreme stress 

I will be watching it, no doubt I'll find it very upsetting though, it was good to see the warden describing the dog as 'a product of his environment', as it shifts blame from the dog to the owner.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poor dog


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

yes, poor dog and it didn't need to be screamed and shouted at when they caught him either.....scream and shout and expect the dog to go peacefully?hmmmmm


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> yes, poor dog and it didn't need to be screamed and shouted at when they caught him either.....scream and shout and expect the dog to go peacefully?hmmmmm


Quite agree. Seemed very unprofessional tbh. They had the dog caught on a line, so were in no danger personally, yet were shrieking and carrying on like their lives were in imminent danger. 
Cynical playing up to the camera perhaps?
Shameful if it was, as they simply increased the trauma to the poor dog


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> yes, poor dog and it didn't need to be screamed and shouted at when they caught him either.....scream and shout and expect the dog to go peacefully?hmmmmm


 poor thing. yes the screaming and shouting from the warden cannot have helped the dogs stress levels. hes being rescued and thats a great thing but that shouting put my hackles up, wonder how the dog felt. the more she shouted the more you could tell it was winding the dog up. very unprofessional


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems to me like we need some folk better trained in dog behaviour to be dealing with dog related issues


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> yes, poor dog and it didn't need to be screamed and shouted at when they caught him either.....scream and shout and expect the dog to go peacefully?hmmmmm


I couldn't agree more  if she shouted at me like that I would have run off too  poor lamb x x x


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dianne58 said:


> I couldn't agree more  if she shouted at me like that I would have run off too  poor lamb x x x


i wonder if shes been screeching and shouting like that for the full hour theyve been trying to get him out, if so no surpise its taken that long. even when hes laying on the greass outside the way shes going "come on come on" isnt even particularly calming.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> yes, poor dog and it didn't need to be screamed and shouted at when they caught him either.....scream and shout and expect the dog to go peacefully?hmmmmm


I was disgusted by the wardens, ok so a difficult dog but there was no need for the noise, poor thing was stressed enough already. I wasn't keen on the way they handled it outside either.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh for goodness sake! what the hell was all that bloody screaming and screeching about  seems like the warden was scared of the dog to me and needs to find another job, the dog just looked scared and stressed to me as well, won't be watching the programme just that clip has made me quite angry - I can't believe they are trying to make out it is an aggressive dog :nonod: If the warden had been calmer then I recon the whole thing would of gone far more smoothly


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

bay20 said:


> poor thing. yes the screaming and shouting from the warden cannot have helped the dogs stress levels. hes being rescued and thats a great thing but that shouting put my hackles up, wonder how the dog felt. the more she shouted the more you could tell it was winding the dog up. very unprofessional


Totally agree although I imagine their adrenaline levels were quite high which was creating the screaming from them. It leaves me questioning how much training the dog wardens have before starting the job.

I follow my own local dog warden on Facebook, they do a great job but give the impression of very limited knowledge.

It was good to see the blame placed squarely on the owner.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> oh for goodness sake! what the hell was all that bloody screaming and screeching about  seems like the warden was scared of the dog to me and needs to find another job, the dog just looked scared and stressed to me as well, won't be watching the programme just that clip has made me quite angry - I can't believe they are trying to make out it is an aggressive dog :nonod:* If the warden had been calmer then I recon the whole thing would of gone far more smoothly*


Wouldn't have made such dramatic TV though!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely outragious that a dog warden doesn't know better than to shout and screech when trying to handle a dog which is obviously terrified. An idiot who shouldn't be in the job....there was plenty of "talking the talk" after the event but that was one of the worst examples of dog handling I've ever seen.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> Absolutely outragious that a dog warden doesn't know better than to shout and screech when trying to handle a dog which is obviously terrified. An idiot who shouldn't be in the job....there was plenty of "talking the talk" after the event but that was one of the worst examples of dog handling I've ever seen.


i wont be surprised if the birmingham dog wardens get a barage of complainst after that airs


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

This video annoys me on many levels and is a perfect example of why animal professionals' industries need standardizing. Quite aside from the hugely inaccurate comments made about behaviour, the way in which the wardens deal with such a highly distressed animal is dreadful. 
You don't shout and scream. You speak quietly, avoid eye contact, move slowly and get the job down causing as little stress to the dog as possible. You certainly do not lean over and touch him whilst he is pinned to the ground. He could have had water in the nice cool car cage, without them bogging him out. So dense.


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

bay20 said:


> i wont be surprised if the birmingham dog wardens get a barage of complainst after that airs


I'm just about to send a complaint now. That clip was truly shocking. It's no wonder you hear of wardens saying that they have dealt with aggressive dogs. If that's the way they handle them then it's hardly surprising the dogs try to defend themselves.


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

I have just visited the council's dog page and apparently they support the yellow dog project. It's a pity they don't support the humane handling of dogs.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Interview with the DW on This Morning

Hot Topics | This Morning


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The thing I noticed - as well as the shouting and screaming was one of them putting her foot forcibly under the backside of the dog to get it to move. 

Terrible video! If thats what dog wardens do then they need better training.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't watch the video just now, but it sounds horrible  I am, however, glad that it is being reported to have been dog wardens... as I have read some posts on FB ranting about the RSPCA


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I wonder how representative of dog wardens they are, or if they were picked as they were two blond women.

Also can't help compare the series Pitbulls and Parolees and this. Then again in today's compensation culture it's hard if you employ people and send them into what could be a dangerous situation.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't think I can force myself to watch the programme, from watching that clip I think I'll just get ridiculously angry and throw something at the TV....


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Havent watched the clip from the programme tonight and cant decide whether to watch the full programme.

From the comments on here Im going to get really angry if I do .

If you saw the Good Morning interview-what was your opinion of it?

Maureen


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Lulus mum said:


> Havent watched the clip from the programme tonight and cant decide whether to watch the full programme.
> 
> From the comments on here Im going to get really angry if I do .
> 
> ...


She was very adamant that dangerous dogs were made not born.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wanted to apply for a Dog Warden vacancy in my area, but they were more interested in me having 5 years driving under my belt  (I passed my driving test so that I could finally get a job to use my dog behaviour skills, that would afford me a car - I'll never get that experience as I can't afford to drive!).

There was no need for that woman to be screeching her head off if she truly had the situation under control  The best way to deal with an anxious dog is quietly and confidently.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Watching now .... why would they give two dogs who had been starved, food in one bowl & one kennel, surely that is asking for something to kick off which it did


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Ridiculous feeding any two dogs in such close proximity- when the carers don't know the dogs that well, and being in a highly stressful kennel environment... utterly ridiculous. And then wonder why he got bitten- the dog was already in a high state of arousal, and then he tries to get it out. Infuriating.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry but as soon as i saw that man put the food bowl in with the two dogs i knew a fight would break out, very silly thing to do imo


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Watching it now and she's just come on. Her lack of knowledge is so obvious. She clearly unconfident and frightened and is squealing at the sight of the poo inside. Really disgraceful, she's either hugely under trained which is appalling or playing up to the cameras. Gettin me quite mad


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't understand this. My dogs who are well fed would never be put in a situation like this.... so sad that these poor dogs are not given a chance


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't believe they truly go in to every job thinking they're going to die. That is a ridiculous attitude and frankly makes me very irritatedz


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

got this on TV now....that dog warden needs to get a job in Tesco cos she isn't fitto be near animals.

Those poor Ridgebacks.....and these idiots are the ones looking out for the dogs???OMG!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

FFS, what good does shouting at the dog achieve ...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg I'm going to watch this on catch-up so I'm going to have to get off this thread but by the looks of the first 20 mins of reactions, I'm going to end up writing an essay afterwards!


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my god That bought tears to my eyedthat was horrible. It's worse seeing the whole thing that dogs so scared and not once did she try to relax or calm him


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

awful - I'm in tears here


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm disgusted quite frankly.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

It's no surprise that when dogs do arrive at our rescue centres, a lot of them are nervous wrecks if they are being handled like this.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Dog wardens are not taken on for their skills in handling dogs they are employed on people skills and how to deal with the public. Our dog warden picked up a beddlington and described it in his notes as a dog that looked like a lamb.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Our dog warden is the opposite.......loves dogs but not people.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

tinamary said:


> Dog wardens are not taken on for their skills in handling dogs they are employed on people skills and how to deal with the public. Our dog warden picked up a beddlington and described it in his notes as a dog that looked like a lamb.


So hugely undertrained then. That is a shame for everyone concerned. Looks like the dog attack she experienced may have had some kind of impact on her reactions maybe? She may not be over that and panicking its going to happen again. No excuse but a possible explanation? Which would mean she shouldn't be doing that job at all for hers and any dogs saftey


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Watching just now getting angry poor bloody dogs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Isn't the Akita just such a darling?!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Not sure if people have seen this post in intro

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introduc...ries-thursday-20th-march-27th-march-itv1.html


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Those poor pups sold down the pub for £60 what sort of life have they got to look forward to I wonder. Oh no he sold them at 4 weeks old!!!!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chavvy ******* scum bags the whole ******* lot of them!!

God I hate these type of people!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am so angry and hugely disappointed.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I've just emailed ITV about the shocking way these so called dog wardens are behaving.

[email protected]

If anyone is interested


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

fernlady said:


> I've just emailed ITV about the shocking way these so called dog wardens are behaving.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If anyone is interested


I wasn't aware ITV were responsible for the way the dog wardens behaved.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Every day, in some small way, my faith in humanity gets less and less and this really put the tin hat on it. WHY were the puppies not seized? Am I incredibly naive as to the reason they can't be taken? The poor Akita, Jesus wept and that cretinous thug with the staffie - I felt for it and the poor girl who lives with him, what awful lives some must lead. 

I have put Davina doing her challenges on the iplayer even though I usually go to bed now but I don't think I could sleep with that programme ring the last thing on my mind.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Isn't the Akita just such a darling?!


He probably is when morons aren't poking him through the back door lol


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

They rehomed the Akita after seven days? Ok, he was lovely, but I doubt a superhuman could recover from such neglect in such a short time. Fostering with an experienced behaviourist, perhaps, but not passed on to a new owner. 

Not impressed. 

The message at the end was ok, but the behaviour of the dog wardens upset me. Screaming at a frightened dog is supposed to do what, exactly?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

MLB said:


> I wasn't aware ITV were responsible for the way the dog wardens behaved.


Not having a pop at ITV but they are the ones responsible for the programming so they are the first point of contact


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

2 starving dogs....makes sense to feed them from the same bowl then be surprised when they fight..... This programme is full of morons


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

And the food test for the Akita?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Every day, in some small way, my faith in humanity gets less and less and this really put the tin hat on it. W*HY were the puppies not seized? Am I incredibly naive as to the reason they can't be taken? *The poor Akita, Jesus wept and that cretinous thug with the staffie - I felt for it and the poor girl who lives with him, what awful lives some must lead.
> 
> I have put Davina doing her challenges on the iplayer even though I usually go to bed now but I don't think I could sleep with that programme ring the last thing on my mind.


Pretty sure for them being able to seize the dogs there has to be a very obvious case of cruelty or neglect. Because he provided some sort of food, they lived in the flat (so some sort of shelter), had the mother still feeding them... there is no real case. I don't think there is any legal point about not selling younguppies in UK? Theres something only for the dogs that are KC registered. So although the guy was a sc*m and everyone can see it, legally there is nothing the wardens can do...
Although I didn't like many of the DW's scenes, I have to admit the show raised a hope that people will see this and learn about what horror is going on with some 'breeders'... at least they pointed out that its people who make the dangerous dogs and not the breed...
Ps. That guy in his track suit eaaaally pied me off. I was actually feeling sorry for the girl. And seriously? Put the dogs collar on properly:blink:


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> They rehomed the Akita after seven days? Ok, he was lovely, but I doubt a superhuman could recover from such neglect in such a short time. Fostering with an experienced behaviourist, perhaps, but not passed on to a new owner.
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> The message at the end was ok, but the behaviour of the dog wardens upset me. Screaming at a frightened dog is supposed to do what, exactly?


 Probably scared herself tbh I have a lot of respect for dog wardens they have to deal with so much crap of people and deal with dogs nobody else will go near.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I just watched it on +1.

I thought the overall message was there throughout: I was glad that everyone filmed stated that the dogs were only behaving that way because of fear, poor socialisation etc.

The guy who put the food bowl in with the two Ridgies and watched them get into a fight was a bit of an idiot, but even he stated that the dog was frightened after it bit him. There was a certain poster/troll on here recently who probably would have 'kicked the crap out of the dog to show it its place' and there are sadly people out there who would have done the same, so at least that set a good example from that point of view.

The shouting when retrieving the Akita was unnecessary and probably made the situation worse. Apart from that I didn't consider the female dog wardens too bad. That job must be so difficult both emotionally and physically, even if you have had extensive training. They did seem to have genuine compassion for the dogs.

And the crap she was dealing with from the idiot who didn't seem able to put his Staffie on a lead is just a example of what they must have to put up with.

The guy with the litter of pups was clearly on some kind of medication or other substance. I just can't even begin to express my sadness at what was going on there.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

The law on what age puppies can be sold seriously needs to change


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> The law on what age puppies can be sold seriously needs to change


I doubt that would have stopped him or the people that bought the pups.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Overall, I thought the programme got the message across well - that dogs are not born dangerous but are a result of poor ownership/breeding.

While I agree the screaming blonde did not help the situation, having spent a week in hospital after being attacked before I can see why she was like that. What it highlighted was that there is a serious lack of training, not that they didn't care.

All repeated that it was not the fault of the dogs but the owners and lack of care that was responsible for the problems.

We only see a snapshot of what is happening and it is generally edited for effect, but we know that their powers to take dogs are very limited so they are generally just clearing up the mess after the event and are powerless to prevent it occurring.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> 2 starving dogs....makes sense to feed them from the same bowl then be surprised when they fight..... This programme is full of morons


totally agree with this. Couldn't believe anybody would do that. poor dogs.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I just watched it on +1.
> 
> I thought the overall message was there throughout: I was glad that everyone filmed stated that the dogs were only behaving that way because of fear, poor socialisation etc.
> 
> ...


It must be a difficult job and if she isn't up to it or too scared to do it she needs to find another job.

She screamed at the Akita, knew she was being filmed and was totally unprofessional and giggled like a silly girl.

The idiot with the staffie, she handled that badly too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought the dog warden from St Helens was much more sensible.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I watched with the hope it would try and reinforce the 'deed not breed' ethos and to some extent I thought it did.
There were some shocking scenes, in respect of bad handling and the poor animals concerned. 
The guy in the flat with the pups was maddening, those poor dogs were just a money making thing for him and I bet he sold them for more than £50. His comment when asked who he would sell them to 'whoever wants them' just made me so cross, he had no real idea of how old they were, how many there were or even where they were in his flat :incazzato:

Let's wait and see what next weeks show holds eh?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Shocking programme. I feel so sad that there are so many dogs being so ill treated in the world. Cruel b******s. That bloke in the flat with the puppies. I wish they had taken them off him the first visit and the mum else he will only do the same again for a quick 'buck'. The wardon with the Akita was bad, I was really surprised at how she was screaming ans being histerical. Nice to see a happy ending with the Akita though. What a different dog it was once it was cared for and away from that hovel of a house. There are some real scumbags out there.m


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

CockersIndie said:


> I don't believe they truly go in to every job thinking they're going to die. That is a ridiculous attitude and frankly makes me very irritatedz


I worked on the front line dealing with calls from the public for 5 years.

Give me a choice between a maniac with a knife behind the door or an Akita who is at best just protecting the property then I will choose the maniac with the knife.

Remember this is all edited so you saw her shout but not what came before.

I personally have no idea whether the dog warden did a good job because we didn't see the whole incident.

You try working on a chavvy council estate without police back up. Maybe you would feel a bit different.

I know I've been scared many times at work


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I know of several organisations who work with the dog wardens in question who have nothing but good to say about them; it can be a tough job and maybe this wasn't a good clip but they often go the extra mile for the dogs and I trust their word more than a tv clip even if it was like people said

Re taking puppies away I don't think that the dog warden has any powers to do that ? 

And someone commented on the Akita being rehomed quickly it would have gone to one of the big dogs homes here and they do assess the dogs, and vet homes and are also good at what they do considering the number of dogs they have through.. Maybe not the same as some if the non pound rescues but they are not all bad .


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

The show needs renaming to:

Neglected Dogs with Dangerous Owners!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Overall, I thought the programme got the message across well - that dogs are not born dangerous but are a result of poor ownership/breeding.
> 
> While I agree the screaming blonde did not help the situation, having spent a week in hospital after being attacked before I can see why she was like that. What it highlighted was that there is a serious lack of training, not that they didn't care.
> 
> ...


I agree, I wonder what sort of actual training is given for this job - probably minimal. My sister works for the police & I am horrified at the situations she is put in with no training (or protection) when dealing with violent offenders.

It was a very sad programme & I really can't see the situation improving unfortunately


----------



## Louise Double (Mar 21, 2014)

I was disgusted by the whole programme. Unproffessional and inept dog handling. Not enough action taken against negligent owners; several cases warranted the dogs being removed but they were left. Unconstructive fines for not picking poo issued to people who already can't afford to feed their dogs in an antagonistic manner. The blonde woman who almost strangled the Alaskan to death whilst dragging it outside by it's head should be sacked. How do I find out which council this is in order to complain? Clearly these wardens need much better training :/


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

How would you have got it outside easy to have a go at them over tinternet if they had left it it would be dead instead of rehomed.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> He probably is when morons aren't poking him through the back door lol


Ha ha, some people quite like this!


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

What struck me was how stunningly beautiful the dogs were, that Am Bull was just a stunning creature, the two ridgebacks and that poor starving Staffiex with the docked tail to name but a few. In comparison the 'people' that owned them were wrecks physically and mentally (eg the guy with the pups didn't know what day it was - maybe an alky?).
Maybe they should introduce an IQ test before allowing people to take on such beautiful animals.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I think you have got to get to the route of the problem, stop idiots like that half bred bloke selling puppies for £50 to anyone. There needs to be stricter control over breeding of dogs!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Louise Double said:


> I was disgusted by the whole programme. Unproffessional and inept dog handling. Not enough action taken against negligent owners; several cases warranted the dogs being removed but they were left. Unconstructive fines for not picking poo issued to people who already can't afford to feed their dogs in an antagonistic manner. The blonde woman who almost strangled the Alaskan to death whilst dragging it outside by it's head should be sacked. How do I find out which council this is in order to complain? Clearly these wardens need much better training :/


How would you have got it out of the house?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Louise Double said:


> I was disgusted by the whole programme. Unproffessional and inept dog handling. Not enough action taken against negligent owners; *several cases warranted the dogs being removed but they were left.* Unconstructive fines for not picking poo issued to people who already can't afford to feed their dogs in an antagonistic manner. The blonde woman who almost strangled the Alaskan to death whilst dragging it outside by it's head should be sacked. How do I find out which council this is in order to complain? Clearly these wardens need much better training :/


Which cases were those and how can you assess that from a tv programme edited to give just a snapshot.

What dog lovers consider to be unacceptable care is still legally acceptable and the wardens can only operate within the law.

While I agree that there seemed to be great need for better training do you really think that strap cashed councils are going to provide that? Heck, my council got rid of our dog warden - we don't have one!

The programme was about dangerous dogs and how they are created by their environment and mistreatment. I think it did that fairly well, even if only on a superficial level.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it is VERY easy for people to be "disgusted" on their soapbox, but being a dog warden is not a fun or 'simple' job. It is all good and well people on their computers complaining about inept handling, but how many people have _actually_ been put in the situation of dealing with dangerously aggressive dogs? or indeed, their dangerously aggressive owners - there are a lot of terribly unpleasant people out there, like the cretin of a man with the white Staffie.

I thought the program was well balanced. Yes some things were stupid - feeding the two Ridgebacks from the same bowl, dragging the Akita out by the neck (this particularly made me cringe) and not removing the poor breeding machine Staffie with her puppies from the squalid flat. But over all the right message was there. There was no laying the blame at door of particular breeds but the morons at the end of the lead.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Louise Double said:


> I was disgusted by the whole programme. Unproffessional and inept dog handling. Not enough action taken against negligent owners; several cases warranted the dogs being removed but they were left. *Unconstructive fines for not picking poo issued to people who already can't afford to feed their dogs in an antagonistic manner.* The blonde woman who almost strangled the Alaskan to death whilst dragging it outside by it's head should be sacked. How do I find out which council this is in order to complain? Clearly these wardens need much better training :/


How is fining someone for leaving dog poo which is an offense "unconstructive"? cretins that allow their dogs to foul everywhere give ALL dog owners a bad name and are the cause of councils placing restrictions on where dogs can and can't go.

There needs to be far MORE fines handed out for dog fouling - the problem is catching people in the act. If people had to fork out for £50 every time their dog took a dump, they would quickly start cleaning up their deposits.

Can't afford to feed your dog? don't own one. It's a privilege not a right.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I felt the wardens were very unprofessional and appeared to have little idea on how to handle any given situation. 

I know of the blonde warden as she covers my area of Birmingham. Without going into it, I know she gets bitten often, and after seeing that programme, I am not surprised. 

I also felt she was playing up to the cameras, and she certainly made the situations worse i.e squealing at the home of the akita when a calm and slow approach would have proved better, and arguing back at the dog fouling incident. 
Which may I also add, I felt she only gave a ticket due to the cameras, as I myself used up all my poo bags on a walk once as one of my dogs had a bad tummy, so I was unable to pick up a poo, to which a warden saw, and offered me poo bags when I explained I had just used my last one. 

Overall I wasn't greatly impressed tbh.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> I thought the program was well balanced. Yes some things were stupid - feeding the two Ridgebacks from the same bowl, dragging the Akita out by the neck (this particularly made me cringe) and not removing the poor breeding machine Staffie with her puppies from the squalid flat. But over all the right message was there. There was no laying the blame at door of particular breeds but the morons at the end of the lead.


As said before I don't think the dog wardens have the power to seize dogs, I am sure they can only take them if willingly signed over by the owner.

I know from the pounds we work with, if an owner turns up and pays the money they can have the dog back they can't withhold the dog. If the dog is in a neglectful condition then can be reported I understand but they can't just not let a shifty and crappy owner have their dogs back even though they know what they could be going back to. They probably aren't happy about it but legally can't do a lot. The pound themselves that we work with (different organisation to the DW's) have some stories of some right numpty owners, i.e. the one who wanted to leave his elderly dog in the pound all the week to teach her a lesson is a good recent one.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I felt the wardens were very unprofessional and appeared to have little idea on how to handle any given situation.
> 
> I know of the blonde warden as she covers my area of Birmingham. Without going into it, I know she gets bitten often, and after seeing that programme, I am not surprised.
> 
> ...


I am not at all surprised she gets bitten often. I think if she had screamed and dragged my little dakkie out like she did the akita, my dakkie would have bitten her too.

Poor akita, she strangled it and then covered up saying it was exhausted.Its tongue went blue at one point.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought the blond lady was a bit unprofessional too, the akita bit was cringeworthy as I can't see what screaming at a dog is going to do other than hype it up!! I think it's more likely a lack of training, it's not a job I'd want to do though from a people point of view as they're the dangerous ones!!

I've seen plenty of awful situations where animals should be removed and owners banned from keeping pets but dog wardens like the RSPCA have little to no powers at all and are pointless most of the time. 
We used to get this guy in at the vets where I worked who would buy bitches of any breed as long as they were pedigree off anyone down the pub. He kept a whole 4 bed house just for these dogs which never got let out and were just there to pop out pups to sell on to anyone who would buy them. They were living in their own filth and all he did was chuck food in for them, he had a dalmation bitch once who had had 13 pups when he had last checked on her, 2 days later when he next went back to check half were dead the rest were almost, he brought 2 into the vets who told him to hand rear the pups which he never did as it would mean effort and no money, they all died! Turned out the bitch refused to feed them, so the poor dog got sold again down the pub which is probably why it was sold in the first place!! 
He went to the vets where my sister worked with a litter a few years later, all had parvo, he wanted these to survive as he had paid a lot for them, I think they were labs, one puppy survived after a week of round the clock care. The vet staff fell in love with the pup with one vet offering a home for it, he refused as he wanted to breed from it, so they had to hand this poor pup back to this ********, they were all totally gutted!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The only time I saw her laughing was when they opened the door and there was a load of poo all over the floor. I don't hold anything against her for that. Seeing that kind of neglect all the time is tough and if you let it, it could destroy you. It really could. So, sometimes, you have to laugh. It doesn't mean the situation is funny, or that you're not taking it seriously.

A lot of jobs like these mean you develop a very black sense of humour. It's a protection mechanism.

The job I do is often stressful and sometimes emotionally harrowing. But I laugh. My colleagues laugh. Christ, we'd all be in the loony bin if we didn't. But we all care immensely and it does haunt you at night.

That said, I do agree in this programme there was an element of 'playing up to the camera' which makes things difficult to assess either way, and I may have missed her laughing at other points - happy to be corrected if so.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've not watched the programme, I've got it recorded so I can fastforward through the bits that irritate me too much 

Just seen this on facebook through rescue contacts. Those who watched the programme saw an emaciated staffy cross with the docked tail that the owner eventually handed over. Well he was adopted, and look at him now 



















What a handsome (and lucky) chap he is.

Just something positive we can take away from the show


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

I used the web enquiry form on Birmingham City Council's website to submit a complaint yesterday and my inbox got flooded with at least a dozen e-mails from the council with the following subject: " Re: Order a repair to your council home has been posted at Wed Mar 19". I never ordered a sodding repair!

I had expressed my disgust over what I had seen in the clip and had asked for information regarding how the wardens are trained using the freedom of information act. However I got another e-mail telling me that I had to use a separate form for that. I decided to wait until today so that I could see the whole episode. I am even more appalled than I was before. Their wardens clearly know nothing about dog behaviour or the way to handle them. They are only making situations worse for the dogs. I agree that those two women should be sacked or at the very least sent to train with a competent behaviourist. I know that Cesar Millan gets a lot of stick, but he would NEVER have handled the Ridgebacks or Akita like that.

As for those saying that they had to get the Akita out and how would we do it, etc. The answer is simple. If it had been me I would gained the dog's trust with treats and by talking to him gently. I would have waited until the dog was comfortable enough with me then I would have attached a lead and collar. The way that they handled him is unforgivable. They choked him for goodness sake!

The little white Staffie was adorable. Despite being in a horrible home he was still friendly and looking for attention from the warden. Bless him.

I couldn't believe the guy with the Bull Terriers and puppies. Those poor dogs. That man doesn't deserve a goldfish let alone two lovely dogs.

The ending scene infuriated me and left me in tears. There is NO need to kill a dog because of 'type', lack of space or fixable behavioural problems. 

While the recurring theme throughout the first episode was a good one (it's the people not the dogs), the fact remains that it didn't educate viewers on how to avoid being bitten/attacked. I had also hoped it would feature dog professionals who would promote American Pit Bull Terriers and say that BSL needs to be abolished. And it did not include any responsible people who have Bull Terriers. It only reinforced the stereotypical image that only chavs keep them. To me the first episode had the potential to be so much better than it was. At least it was better than their anti-Bull Terrier piece a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw that's awesome!   

I was watching that and wondering who the f**k docked his tail and why? :thumbdown:

So glad he's in a good home now.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

That was so depressing. Ignorance is the worst .

I felt sorry for the warden after my initial anger at the clip, I would hate to deal with such aggressive people.

What a sad, ignorant world.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really think she's need to change her job, she said she had been attacked and it showed the way she was screaming at the poor Akita, although I think she was playing to the camera most of the time.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Awful programme, and the state the Akita was in  

A lot more must of gone on that we didn't see before they got it out of the house. Those poor pups sold for £60  

Disgusted at the whole programme and have complained


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've just watched the program and the thing that struck me most about the blonde DW, was her fear. Her knowledge and care were very good, but her fear especially in cases where the dogs were barking aggressively, usually from fear, really let her down. It's a shame really as she is obviously very caring and is trying to help, but I do think she would be better elsewhere. The poor Akita was very badly handled, apart from all the screeching and shouting, the poor thing was nearly strangled when being dragged out of the house, poor boy. The change in him was quite amazing when treated well for a week. 
The ridgebacks were horrifying, felt so sorry for them. The quieter of the two looked so unhappy and scared, hope they have both gone to a better life.
The older lady at St Helens was much,much better, very calm and knowledgable.

One hell of job to do, not one I would want.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

The program makers put a post on here a few days back regarding the program and feedback. I can't find it though.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I recorded this and have just watched.

I ended up a sobbing wreck. That poor, poor Akita, seeing him lying on the grass outside struggling to breathe has just broke me. And feeding two obviously starving dogs together in the same small kennel was a disaster certain to happen. Good grief if I had done that with Naz and Ozzy I think they might have kicked off let alone two abused, neglected animals!!

My son is 25, over 6 foot tall, built like a brick out-house and superfit and sporty. He text me wishing for 5 minutes alone with the people responsible for the ill treatment of these dogs. I HATE violence, but you know what? If I were in charge, I might just be tempted to grant his wish!!

I know I'll probably get told off for that so I apologise in advance


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Snoringbear - is this what you're looking for? http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/357567-dangerous-dog-documentary-series-thursday-20th-march-27th-march-itv1.html

I don't expect the editing of the programme would have done the Dog Wardens any favours - programme makers always seem to prefer scenes of confrontation to scenes of calmness.

Animal welfare is unlikely to come anywhere near the top of the council's agenda (whichever council, not just the ones featured), and training, staffing levels and pay are probably the least they can get away with, and some councils even outsource the role.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.ndwa.co.uk/dogwarden-news-events/news/?news-id=101

This has just been posted on my facebook. Sorry if its already been posted


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> I worked on the front line dealing with calls from the public for 5 years.
> 
> Give me a choice between a maniac with a knife behind the door or an Akita who is at best just protecting the property then I will choose the maniac with the knife.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it is a scary job sometimes, and there are worries about getting bitten. I also work with dogs, and assess dogs coming into the rescue from all walks of life (unknown quantities as strays or dogs which have been brought in). I have a choice to go in with the dog of course, but there's a risk. I do understand the worry. BUT if I felt that every day I was assessing I was at risk of death (!!) I wouldn't do it. It can't help your approach to a job.

Obviously we don't know how the clip was edited. But, it seemed they went to the Akita with the highest level of restraint (a pole), rather than attempting to reassure and then put a slip lead on him.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

spannels said:


> Snoringbear - is this what you're looking for? http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/357567-dangerous-dog-documentary-series-thursday-20th-march-27th-march-itv1.html
> 
> I don't expect the editing of the programme would have done the Dog Wardens any favours - programme makers always seem to prefer scenes of confrontation to scenes of calmness.
> 
> Animal welfare is unlikely to come anywhere near the top of the council's agenda (whichever council, not just the ones featured), and training, staffing levels and pay are probably the least they can get away with, and some councils even outsource the role.


Thanks, that's the one.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

LurcherGreyoundGirl said:


> I used the web enquiry form on Birmingham City Council's website to submit a complaint yesterday and my inbox got flooded with at least a dozen e-mails from the council with the following subject: " Re: Order a repair to your council home has been posted at Wed Mar 19". I never ordered a sodding repair!
> 
> I had expressed my disgust over what I had seen in the clip and had asked for information regarding how the wardens are trained using the freedom of information act. However I got another e-mail telling me that I had to use a separate form for that. I decided to wait until today so that I could see the whole episode. I am even more appalled than I was before. Their wardens clearly know nothing about dog behaviour or the way to handle them. They are only making situations worse for the dogs. I agree that those two women should be sacked or at the very least sent to train with a competent behaviourist. I know that Cesar Millan gets a lot of stick, but he would NEVER have handled the Ridgebacks or Akita like that.
> 
> ...


Do you honestly believe it would be as simple as bribing the dog with treats and calmly placing a collar and lead on? a dog in that agitated state of mine isn't going to trot over and come willingly. Unless of course you have extensive experience in dealing with abandoned, agitated, highly stressed, territorial and potentially aggressive large dogs in similar situations and can tell me otherwise?

For the record I agree the dog was handled incredibly poorly. However, I don't believe it is possible for anyone to say "the answer is simple" - it's not simple unless you are in that situation.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We work with a lot of dogs who can be difficult to handle, because they are in a strange situation with different people and are obviously terrified.

I've no doubt these dogs are loving family pets at home. 

But handling them in stressful situations is often not simple. I had to jump up on the worktops once. Don't think a treat would have cut it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> We work with a lot of dogs who can be difficult to handle, because they are in a strange situation with different people and are obviously terrified.
> 
> I've no doubt these dogs are loving family pets at home.
> 
> But handling them in stressful situations is often not simple. I had to jump up on the worktops once. Don't think a treat would have cut it.


Yup. As lovely as it would be to win over all potentially dangerously aggressive dogs with a Bonio and a soft voice, sadly life isn't all pink and fluffy.


----------



## MadAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2014)

I have held my tongue for days on this subject, but I really can't keep quiet any more.

All those people commenting on the handling of a large, aggressive and frightened dog should put themselves in the shoes of the person actually doing the job and getting the poor creature out of such an appalling situation.

It may not have been pretty, but how on earth could tempting a desperate animal with treats and cuddles have worked ? For goodness' sake, get real !!

I hate any kind of negative situation with an animal - they are sensitive, sentient beings. However sometimes it is necessary to be pragmatic and the situation with the Akita was just such an occasion. A short, if somewhat difficult and stressful operation led to the optimum outcome. The poor dog is now out of that disgusting situation and is in a decent new home.

Ultimately the dog wardens have to act in a way that is safe for them and achieves the result. They were not cruel - forceful and obviously anxious, yes.

Any laughter and apparent lightheartedness is purely a coping mechanism in a dangerous and difficult situation.

I applaud such bravery and willingness to put their own safety at risk in the name of helping animals in such awful circumstances.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

MadAboutAnimals said:


> I have held my tongue for days on this subject, but I really can't keep quiet any more.
> 
> All those people commenting on the handling of a large, aggressive and frightened dog should put themselves in the shoes of the person actually doing the job and getting the poor creature out of such an appalling situation.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be blunt, but I think it's you, who needs too get real.

Do you not think that the majority of posters on this forum have experience with dogs? Dangerous and out of control dogs? Do you think we are all amateurs who don't have a clue?

Just out of curiosity, do you think no one on here has experience with dogs?

Your post shows that you know absolutely NOTHING about some of the people on here. People who, day in day out, work with their dogs. Some reactive, some previously abused, most with problems and very little who are perfect.

We are a community of RESPONSIBLE dog owners who have a CONSIDERABLE amount of experience with dogs of MULTIPLE dispositions.

Some people here, work in rescue, some rescue dogs, some train dogs and some rehabilitate dogs. All have a common interest in dog behaviour and psychology.

The points that have been brought up are very valid and spoken from very experienced dog owners, handlers and trainers.

Please stop assuming that everyone is wrong, because I can assure you that most of us are united in the thought that the Dog Warden's behaviour and attitude was bang out of order and unnecessary.

Handling dogs in a situation like that shown, is not easy. I know that. But the drama was not needed nor was it necessary.

ETA: the rigmarole with the poor Akita went on for over an hour! Short amount of time? I think not! Especially for the poor Akita.


----------



## MadAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2014)

You may be united, but I disagree with many of the comments I have read.

I too have a great deal of experience with dogs, including working with them. 

I think you'll find that my opinion is just as valid as anyone else's on this forum.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

You don't have to agree, you also don't have to tell everyone to get real. 

You're entitled to your opinion. But when you state it as rudely and patronising as you did, it gets annoying.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Neither of you know as do nobody else on here. 

The reason...

You saw an edited version. You may not have seen the before and may not have seen the after. 

You cannot make a judgement without full facts


----------



## MadAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2014)

Perhaps, but what I've read is just plain nasty towards the dog wardens involved with the Akita and totally unnecessary. I feel the balance needs redressing and if my tone offends, then sorry but it makes the message clear.


----------



## MadAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2014)

goodvic2 said:


> Neither of you know as do nobody else on here.
> 
> The reason...
> 
> ...


True, the programme will have been heavily edited for maximum drama, but I do have some additional knowledge of the facts from an independent source, so on this occasion I feel qualified to have an opinion.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

goodvic2 said:


> Neither of you know as do nobody else on here.
> 
> The reason...
> 
> ...


True, but this is a public forum and as such, people with express their opinion.

We can only talk about what we saw, what the editors wanted us to see and what I saw, didn't shed good light on the handling skills of the Dog Wardens.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually we did see the "after" -the akita was a great big pudding of a dog, who past all his behavioural tests much better than alot of dogs would.
imo there was a lack of knowledge/ training in the wardens, and no dog deserves to be half strangled


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have worked with dogs for over 25yrs and have faced large aggressive dogs that were defending their homes and shrieking hysterically at any dogs does nothing but wind them up and make them worse. Then when she has it on the dog poles she strangled the poor thing until it collapsed with its tongue turning blue she still continued dragging it out still strangling it while the other person swept it along on what looked like concrete with a broom. This is no way to treat a dog and if any other person except a so called dog handler did this they would be done for cruelty. 
If this is the way she treats dogs its no surprise she has been bitten I was horrified that they thought that it was perfectly acceptable to handle any animal this way.
I know it was edited for effect but she still handled the dog that way without any compassion for the animals.if she is scared of dogs maybe its time to find another job so she is less stressed and the dogs get more reasonable treatment.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Actually we did see the "after" -the akita was a great big pudding of a dog, who past all his behavioural tests much better than alot of dogs would.
> imo there was a lack of knowledge/ training in the wardens, and no dog deserves to be half strangled


Ah ha lexiehb..

You should know better than anyone how different dogs can behave in their own home compared to not

Maybe you need to reintroduction to max and Lilly


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> Ah ha lexiehb..
> 
> You should know better than anyone how different dogs can behave in their own home compared to not
> 
> Maybe you need to reintroduction to max and Lilly


Nope I get it- I also know that if you were hiding behind a door shrieking and screaming and SCARED you'd get a much bigger reaction from Dex than if you were calm and confident - these folk are supposed to be the pro's you would think they would be used to displays of territorial behaviour, and have the means/ knowledge to deal with it accordingly. If an attack has made you scared of the very thing you have to deal with day in day out its maybe time to look for a new job- dogs pic up on emotion so so much- just look at your Sammy Boy!!

Princess if on her own would also react better to a cool calm confident person attempting to "catch" her than someone squealing, worried and petrified ........Max is on a different scale.............. 

yes we dont know if they had tried other methods to get to the dog prior to what we saw but we can only have opinions on what was shown.


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

MadAboutAnimals said:


> True, the programme will have been heavily edited for maximum drama, but I do have some additional knowledge of the facts from an independent source, so on this occasion I feel qualified to have an opinion.


Would you still be as supportive of the wardens had they been choking and dragging a child out of a house?

I am sorry, but there are no excuses for their handling of the Akita. Nor are there any for the guy who was clueless about the correct way to handle the Ridgebacks.

As has been said before if Joe or Jane public had been seen choking a dog and dragging it around on the end of a pole they would be done for cruelty.


----------



## MadAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2014)

LurcherGreyoundGirl said:


> Would you still be as supportive of the wardens had they been choking and dragging a child out of a house?
> 
> I am sorry, but there are no excuses for their handling of the Akita. Nor are there any for the guy who was clueless about the correct way to handle the Ridgebacks.
> 
> As has been said before if Joe or Jane public had been seen choking a dog and dragging it around on the end of a pole they would be done for cruelty.


If a child had the potential to cause serious harm to them, then do you know what, yes I would.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Nope I get it- I also know that if you were hiding behind a door shrieking and screaming and SCARED you'd get a much bigger reaction from Dex than if you were calm and confident - these folk are supposed to be the pro's you would think they would be used to displays of territorial behaviour, and have the means/ knowledge to deal with it accordingly. If an attack has made you scared of the very thing you have to deal with day in day out its maybe time to look for a new job- dogs pic up on emotion so so much- just look at your Sammy Boy!!
> 
> Princess if on her own would also react better to a cool calm confident person attempting to "catch" her than someone squealing, worried and petrified ........Max is on a different scale..............
> 
> yes we dont know if they had tried other methods to get to the dog prior to what we saw* but we can only have opinions on what was shown*.


Which is fine, but what I can't understand is that the vast majority of this thread is concerned with the poor dog wardens and not about what the programme was trying to put across - the neglectful OWNERS that were the cause of the problem.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Just read this on good old facebook....... Whats your thoughts??

Dear Anne
I am not convinced that your response answered any of the issued I raised. My concerns were not of the images of neglected or distressed dogs, having worked for the RSPCA and over in South Africa unfortunately not many images of animals suffering can actually shock me. I have assisted putting animals to sleep, although at the time it is emotional, unfortunately the clip at the end of part 1 and throughout part 2 were irrelevant as I was not there.
My particular concerns are with the Dog Wardens, Kelly Evans and Alan West, my reasons are detailed below with quotes from the Animal Welfare Act 2006.
In the scene where Alan was feeding the 2 emaciated dogs in the same kennel with 1 bowl of dog food he was breaking the Animal Welfare Act 2006 Section 4 Unnecessary Suffering A person commits an offence if  (1.A) An act of his causes an animal to suffer. He placed 1 bowl of dog food in the kennel, the dogs ended up fighting (2.B) He knew, or ought to have known, that the act, would have had that effect, it doesnt take a professional to work out that a fight would break out. He should be cautioned under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 just for this.
He then went on to use a catch pole and Riot shield, during which he was shouting and moving around constantly. I understand their jobs can be difficult and I myself have done a training course with a Canine Welfare and Legislation Specialist, but the most valuable tool I learnt from this was patience and preparation. This leads me on to the worst professional dog handle I have ever seen.

Kelly Evans in both parts continued to use show her lack of skills and professionalism. You quote that Kelly has worked as a dog warden for the council for seven years. Previous to that she worked for the RSPCA and has two rescue dogs of her own. Kelly also has a National Diploma in Animal Management and has received further training in respect of Animal First Aid and Animal Behaviour and Handling. I am appalled that someone that has an understanding of Animal Behaviour and Handling used such irrelevant force and is unprepared for her job. Screaming, opening and closing the door where the Akita lived was unnecessary, a calm approach would have got the dog out safely and unharmed, without the need to be dragged and nearly strangled to death by 2 catch poles. This incident in its self is breaking many Animal Welfare Laws. Again Section 4 Unnecessary Suffering (1.A) An act of his causes an animal to suffer. Dragging the dog out on 2 catch poles to the near point of asphyxiation (2.B) He knew, or ought to have known, that the act, would have had that effect, If the dog warden had been correctly trained on how to use a catch pole, she would be aware this is not the correct way. The idea of a catch pole is not only the safety of the holder but also the animal at the end of it. Section 9 (2.C) the need to exhibit normal behaviour patterns, breathing and walking are normal behaviour patterns not being asphyxiated or dragged. This whole situation would have been avoid if proper preparation and patience was taken. There is never a timescale when removing a dog from a situation as shown, it would take as long as it needed to.
Throughout the programme Kelly continued to tell the viewers that she had no powers to remove the animals, the law did not allow her too. However not once did she contact the police or RSPCA who do have such powers to remove the animals.
If a member of public had been caught dragging their dog on a lead or kicking up the bottom as featured then the MOP would face legal action, however because she is a professional she is allowed to do this?

I have no concerns with the narrator she continued to tell the viewers that it takes a dangerous owner to create a dangerous dog. Which is why I fully support the end of Breed Specific Legislation. I was pleased that you showed 3 Pitbulls which had not harmed anyone yet how stupid the law is that despite this they are still punished.

I look forward to your response regarding the legal issues that arose in this 2 part documentary.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Just read this on good old facebook....... *Whats your thoughts??*
> 
> Dear Anne
> I am not convinced that your response answered any of the issued I raised. My concerns were not of the images of neglected or distressed dogs, having worked for the RSPCA and over in South Africa unfortunately not many images of animals suffering can actually shock me. I have assisted putting animals to sleep, although at the time it is emotional, unfortunately the clip at the end of part 1 and throughout part 2 were irrelevant as I was not there.
> ...


Well you did ask 

I think there are bigger problems with dogs than criticising a couple of dog wardens on the show. Personally, I think it is small minded to focus on this aspect of the show which, does not give a full enough picture what actually occurred, most of it ending up on the cutting room floor.

I think it rather pathetic that people pick up on this while the REAL issues escapes them or they just ignore it to have a pop at those trying (however well or badly) to do their job.

Oh, and the police and RSPCA have no more powers to take the animals than the dog wardens do - they all have to abide by the law.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG just watching the first episode of this (recorded it) I'm so angry already and I've only watched the first quarter.

Woman warden that seems terrified of working with these dogs.

A stupid man that shoves 1 bowl of food in with 2 dogs :mad2: ffs could you get any more stupid, surprise surprise they fight.

Then the same woman screaming at that Akita instead of trying to talk calmly! 

Please tell me it gets better?


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

I also watched this on record yesterday! The one bowl of food for two dogs was awful, I cried at the Akita, but glad she had a happy ending. Why on earth is that dog warden screaming and squealing constantly?! The second episode I just cried, that woman needs a ban for life!! *** in her mouth while picking the puppies up.. Really! It did upset me but unfortunately this is REAL LIFE


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> I think there are bigger problems with dogs than criticising a couple of dog wardens on the show. Personally, I think it is small minded to focus on this aspect of the show which, does not give a full enough picture what actually occurred, most of it ending up on the cutting room floor.


Whilst there are bigger issues, this aspect is one which as been advertised through the program. Unless the approach is seen to be criticised it will be accepted as acceptable which it shouldn't be. Compare the displayed method of handling "dangerous" dogs with that of the program "pitbulls and parolees". By not complaining about it we are condoning poor practice.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Whilst there are bigger issues, this aspect is one which as been advertised through the program. Unless the approach is seen to be criticised it will be accepted as acceptable which it shouldn't be. Compare the displayed method of handling "dangerous" dogs with that of the program "pitbulls and parolees". By not complaining about it we are condoning poor practice.


While there may be a case for looking into the training and support that dog wardens get, that is not what the programme is about, yet it is the first thing people are talking about! I find that shocking, considering the totally irresponsible owners that were being featured.

I would also be concerned that an assessment of someone's abilities and methods to do their job is assessed by a snapshot of film footage that has been specially selected to shock, most of which will have been left on the cutting room floor.

I would doubt that dog wardens would need to be dog behaviour experts, and I also doubt whether a behaviourist would take such a job.

The snapshots we were shown were intended to shock - that's what TV programmes tries to do, and I am stunned that people direct their anger at that rather than the real problem.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> The snapshots we were shown were intended to shock - that's what TV programmes tries to do, and I am stunned that people direct their anger at that rather than the real problem.


How many people on this forum don't recognize it's owners, not breeds, therefore negating the main thrust of the program? It's only natural for those who know it's owners not breed to therefore concentrate on other perfectly valid aspects. As for being a snapshot.. cruelty is cruelty, not to be condoned, excused or ignored.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> While there may be a case for looking into the training and support that dog wardens get, that is not what the programme is about, yet it is the first thing people are talking about! I find that shocking, considering the totally irresponsible owners that were being featured.
> 
> I would also be concerned that an assessment of someone's abilities and methods to do their job is assessed by a snapshot of film footage that has been specially selected to shock, most of which will have been left on the cutting room floor.
> 
> ...


We all know what the program was about - beautiful creatures who unfortunately belong to crappy, antisocial, degenerate owners who don't give a stuff. What was also very apparent & slightly overshadowed the real issue, was the people who are 'supposed' to care (not all of them) clearly had few skills in dealing with animal behaviour.


----------

